# Highly recommend Chiwowow knitwear for Tiny dogs



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I "friended" Chiwowow and after following them on FB and decided to order a sweater. The crappy exchange rate and international shipping was overcome by how much I love this handmade sweater! This is a gorgeous item and she (Paula) will make it to fit your dog. She has tons of really unique designs. She owns two chihuahuas so she knows how to shape her clothing for the breed. I highly recommend her if you have a hard to size pup. If you order, tell her Lynda recommended her. Here is Sapphire modeling her cupcake sweater! This sweater is exceptionally well made with cute seam details and beads on the cupcake for sprinkles!!! Very happy with this unique item.










There is a cute bow and red heart knit into the chest










Adorable cupcake design with beads.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Stunning baby girl, modeling a gorgeous sweater! I just love your pics!!

I've been talking to Paula. Trying to decide which sweater to order. She only had one that would be close to fitting. She did say that she can do custom orders. I think there is a waiting line. I'm confused on the prices, though. Looks like just for a basic sweater, it's about $50. The set I wanted was $75, without postage. :/


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

TLI said:


> Stunning baby girl, modeling a gorgeous sweater! I just love your pics!!
> 
> I've been talking to Paula. Trying to decide which sweater to order. She only had one that would be close to fitting. She did say that she can do custom orders. I think there is a waiting line. I'm confused on the prices, though. Looks like just for a basic sweater, it's about $50. The set I wanted was $75, without postage. :/


The drawback is the exchange rate....which stinks. The American dollar stinks in Europe!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

TLI said:


> Stunning baby girl, modeling a gorgeous sweater! I just love your pics!!
> 
> I've been talking to Paula. Trying to decide which sweater to order. She only had one that would be close to fitting. She did say that she can do custom orders. I think there is a waiting line. I'm confused on the prices, though. Looks like just for a basic sweater, it's about $50. The set I wanted was $75, without postage. :/


Since yours will wear hats, she has some adorable little hats too.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, I was afraid of that. Still debating. I really want that set with the hat. If my troop wore clothes a lot, I'd buy it in a heart beat. Just not sure I want to spend that much for what little use it will get. :/ Her stuff is gorgeous!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Omg Sapphire looks gorgeous!! Love the sweater!! Too cute!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Omg Sapphire looks gorgeous!! Love the sweater!! Too cute!!


Thank you....one of these days I'm going to buy clothes for myself!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

TLI said:


> Yeah, I was afraid of that. Still debating. I really want that set with the hat. If my troop wore clothes a lot, I'd buy it in a heart beat. Just not sure I want to spend that much for what little use it will get. :/ Her stuff is gorgeous!


I understand. I'm debating whether to get a sweater for Lady since she is "fussy"!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

This is the other one I love!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jayda said:


> Thank you....one of these days I'm going to buy clothes for myself!





Jayda said:


> This is other one I love!


LOL.... 
Aww that one is so adorable!!! Love it!!
I've had my eye on a few of her sweaters too!! They look so pretty!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I wish you guys would STOP IT!!!! These are adorable.....how long did it take to get?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> I wish you guys would STOP IT!!!! These are adorable.....how long did it take to get?


The one I got (cupcake) was premade so I got it in about 12 days. I asked her to make the teddy bear on she is into Jan-Feb orders. One can only knit so fast. These sweaters would look adorable on Lily :love4:


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jayda said:


> The one I got (cupcake) was premade so I got it in about 12 days. I asked her to make the teddy bear on she is into Jan-Feb orders. One can only knit so fast. These sweaters would look adorable on Lily :love4:


These are about the cutest things I have ever seen! So unusual...


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Beautiful sweater on a gorgeous model !


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful I love it!


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh that is stunning! !


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

SO pretty! I love the beads as sparkles. As a knitter myself, I have to say that I can appreciate her pricing. Although the sweater is small, that's a lot of work!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Woooow, this is so gorgeous ! You lucky pup hihi <3 Thanks so much for sharing, this I have to look into !!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> SO pretty! I love the beads as sparkles. As a knitter myself, I have to say that I can appreciate her pricing. Although the sweater is small, that's a lot of work!


Very, very well made. I couldn't imagine being able to make something like this. I've looked at hand knitted things before but the quality of this one is beautiful.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Would love this one for Prince!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I went on the site and looked also. The quality and design are something. That pirate sweater would be adorable on Prince Lynda! So many pieces I got from Doggie Couture were two big, so they are going back. I will wait to see if I can exchange. Can't wait it see what everyone gets. What is the yarn?? Soft?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> I went on the site and looked also. The quality and design are something. That pirate sweater would be adorable on Prince Lynda! So many pieces I got from Doggie Couture were two big, so they are going back. I will wait to see if I can exchange. Can't wait it see what everyone gets. What is the yarn?? Soft?


The sweater is made with a wool blend yard and is super soft. Did you see the little dresses to, so cute.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jayda said:


> The sweater is made with a wool blend yard and is super soft. Did you see the little dresses to, so cute.


Yes! I am so impressed..she really does beautiful work.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

This is the set that I want. :love5:


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> This is the set that I want. :love5:


T, that one is just so pretty!! And would look gorgeous on your adorable little girls!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

TLI said:


> This is the set that I want. :love5:


Cute, cute, cute..I hope you get it! Love the color.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She will have to custom make ours, and her orders are backed up for months. :/


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow, thats one cute sweater!! LOVE the cupcake on it but holy cow, they are expensive!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lynda, did you figure out your cost through a conversion chart, or did paypal do it?


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

My goodness what beautiful sweaters! That lady has a lot of talent!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Jesus Christ she makes some beautiful stuffies !!! LOL  I*m in love with all of them, especially the cupcake one and the teddy one, wooooow


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

TLI said:


> Lynda, did you figure out your cost through a conversion chart, or did paypal do it?[/QUOTE
> 
> PayPal converted it automatically which is handy.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

LittlePixie said:


> Wow, thats one cute sweater!! LOVE the cupcake on it but holy cow, they are expensive!


I think for something handmade vs. mass produced in China the prices are fair. However, they are pricey. I am OK with the price I paid now that I have a live sample sweater. What I hate is when you pay a lot, take a chance, and you are not happy with it.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

How expensive was it again you said?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

AnnHelen said:


> How expensive was it again you said?


$42.50 in British Pounds for the sweater (plus shipping). The total cost in US dollars with international shipping was $69.00. Your cost depends on the currency conversion. Right now US dollars to British pounds does not work in the favor of the American dollar.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Dang.....hihi..yes, that*s pricy  Sadly to say, in Norway that*s a normal price for a sweather hehe, everything is insanely expensive here  The Norwegian Krone is not a good currency hehehe  and that $69 is included shipping, dang then it*s extra nice price ROFL


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely sweater for a sweet girl.


----------

